# [SOLVED] Media disconnected



## windows7newb

Hi,
I have a dell vostro 1320 running on windows 7 and i am getting a media disconnected error in the command prompt with ipconfig. I am using a trendnet TW100-s4w1ca router. I can go on skype and sometimes some webpages but when i try to sign in to MSN or try to get on some webpages it fails to connect. here are the results from the ipconfig:

C:\Users\Jibin>ipconfig /all



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : NingDellVostro1320

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-D6-4C-5A-06

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Contro

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-E8-F0-EF-D9

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6df7:8317:8cf7:72d5%11(P

IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.103(Preferred)

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890472

DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-98-F0-D3-00-24-



DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interf

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes



Tunnel adapter isatap.{AFC2EBE4-F39D-48BC-B9F6-517A47DC1573}:



Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes



Tunnel adapter isatap.{243EF995-5320-46CE-9C87-C71B798E663E}:



Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes



Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:



Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes



Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:



Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes



Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:



Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes



Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:



Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Media disconnected*

Hello and welcome to TSF!

You may try these:

Remove all wireless profiles stored in your computer and re-connect to your home wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured.
Here's a guide=> Click on Start select Control Panel. Select the Network and Internet option and then click the Network and Sharing Center. In the tasks on the left click Manage Wireless Networks. Click your network name in the list, then right-click and select Remove Network. This will clear out the profile. Then go back to the Network and Sharing Center and click Connect to a network and reconnect to your network.

If it's unsuccessful, uninstall then reinstall your Wireless Ethernet Adapter from Device Manager. Have your Driver CD ready.

Please post update.


----------



## windows7newb

*Re: Media disconnected*

I already reformatted my computer and got some things to work, but i barely have any space on my c drive and i cant seem to save to D: drive. in IPconfig though i still see media disconnected


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Media disconnected*

Is your wireless connection intermittent? Is this the only wireless computer that's having an issue from your network?


----------



## windows7newb

*Re: Media disconnected*

Yes, this is the only wireless computer with problems, when my dad was home on his wireless laptop it was perfectly fine.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Media disconnected*

If this is the only one that's having issue, formatted the computer, re-installed the Driver, there might be the issue on the wireless device.

Let's do another thing here. We'll change auto IP to Static, if this fixed the issue then we'll leave it on Static. You need to know the IP, Subnet and DNS that you will have to type in manually. Use these:

IPv4 Address. . . . .192.168.0.107
Subnet Mask . . . . 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . .192.168.0.1
DNS....................192.168.0.1

If that DNS didn't work you may try these PublicDNS's

Preferred ......8.8.8.8 
Secondary.....8.8.4.4 

Here's a complete guide:
1.Click Start followed by Control Panel 
2.Click Network Connections 
3.Locate the device you want to configure 
4.Right-click it and select Properties 
5.Under the this connection uses the following items: window, scroll to the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)] entry and click on the Properties button. 
6.Select the radio button next to use the following IP address and enter the IP address, subnet mask and default gateway of your choosing (use the information extracted above as a reference) 
7.Select the radio button next to use the following DNS server addresses and enter the DNS server IP addresses from the information extracted above.


----------



## windows7newb

*Re: Media disconnected*

thx for the help it is working now


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Media disconnected*



windows7newb said:


> thx for the help it is working now


It worked with Static IP assigned?


----------



## techbytes

*Re: Media disconnected*

grump, 

if you look at his ipconfig again, you'll notice DHCP is NOT enable. So, if anything he probably have IP conflict and changing to another IP fixed the issue. My theory at least.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Media disconnected*

I needed a verification from the OP so that I can Mark his Thread Resolved.


----------

